# Mehrere Netzteile für eine Steuerung



## Toki0604 (27 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe da gerade mal eine Gedächtnislücke...
Wie wird das heute gehandhabt wenn ich innerhalb einer Steuerung / Schaltschrank mehrere 24V Netzteile benötige wegen der Gesamtleistung, die einzelnen Bereiche aber nicht sauber trennen kann.
Werden die Netzteile schlicht und einfach parallel geschaltet oder nur die Masse geerdet oder, oder .....?

Danke, Gruß
Toki


----------



## Sockenralf (27 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Paralellschalten würde ich nicht machen. (weiß gar nicht, ob die das mitmachen)
Dann schon lieber ein größeres nehmen.

Oder eben mehrere Netzteile und ggf. die 0V verbinden


MfG


----------



## Proxy (27 Dezember 2010)

Hi,

also nur so Parallel schalten ist nicht gut. Verschiedene Spannungen ect.

Wir nutzen das hier wenn wir Koppeln
http://onlineshop.murrelektronik.com/mediandoweb/index.php?ID_O_PRODUCT=78688&ID_O_TREE_GROUP=393&BEGIN=1&sLanguage=German&pageturning=10

bzw. klassisch über Erde/0V


----------



## Toki0604 (27 Dezember 2010)

Hi, danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten.
Hauptsächlich war dies eine prinzipielle Frage.
Nebensächlich geht es gerade um eine kleine Anlage mit 2 Siemens Netzteilen (Sitop + PS307 )
Denke auf jeden Fall für diese kleine Anforderung sollte eine Verbindung der 0V reichen, oder?
Gruß
Toki


----------



## Toki0604 (27 Dezember 2010)

@Proxy
das Bauteil von Murr ist mir nicht geläufig.
Aus dem Datenblatt entnehme ich das auch hier 0V verbunden wird, und +24V über den Koppler geregelt wird, ist das so korrekt?
Toki


----------



## PID (27 Dezember 2010)

Das wird nicht geregelt sondern entkoppelt.

Beim zusammenschalten von Netzteil kann es zu Schäden und sogar zum abfackeln der Netzteile kommen.
Daher ist das zusammenschalten nur für zugelassene Netzteile zulässig.
Durch das zusammenschalten kommt es zu Querströmen, da heisst es fliest ein Strom von einem Netzteil durch das andere. Dadurch können Schäden entstehen.
Das Murr Netzteil ist im grunde nur eine Schutzbeschaltung durch zwei Dioden.

Einfach in Deinem Fall die 0V miteinandner verbinden und nicht die +24V verbinden.
Die PS307 könnte man dann sauber für z.B. nur die CPU und ein OP verwenden, das Sitop für alle Ein/Ausgänge oder so.


----------



## Deltal (27 Dezember 2010)

Die Sitop Modular Netzteile lassen sich parallel betreiben. Gibts imho auch extra nen Schalter für.

Ob das PS-Netzteil das kann..


----------



## Proxy (27 Dezember 2010)

Genau das Bauteil von Murr verbindet 24V und 0V der beiden Netzgeräte. Hier kannst du auch sehen ob beide Netzteile strom liefern. Aber im endeffekt sind das nur zwei dioden Parallel.

Mit 0V verbinden müsste bei dir ausreichen


----------



## Toki0604 (27 Dezember 2010)

OK, habe ich verstanden 
Danke allerseits
Gruß
Toki


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Dezember 2010)

Probleme treten spätestens dann auf, wenn sich die Ausgangsspannungen zu sehr unterscheiden, dann teilt sich der Strom im besten Fall nicht gleichmäßig auf. Es mag noch funktionieren wenn beim Netzteil mit der etwas höheren Ausgangsspannung das Netzteil dann in die Strombegrenzung geht und etwas abregelt. Ist aber alles andere als schön. Wenn ich Kunde wäre würde ich sowas ablehnen.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Dezember 2010)

Welchen Sinn (ausser ggf. Redundanz) soll den das Parallelschalten von NT haben?
Üblicherweise musst du die Sensor- und Lastkreise doch sowieso aufteilen und entsprechend absichern.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (27 Dezember 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wenn ich Kunde wäre würde ich sowas
> ablehnen.



Ich auch! Ich hab es auch bisher nicht in freier Wildbahn gesehen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Toki0604 (28 Dezember 2010)

Nicht das es ein Missverständnis gibt.
Ich möchte nicht generell aus 2x5A 1x10A machen. 
Es geht rein weg um das Betreiben von mehreren Netzteilen innerhalb einer Steuerung. 
Dabei sollen einzelne Bereiche durchaus getrennt bleiben.
Gruß
Toki


----------



## peter(R) (29 Dezember 2010)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Wie wird das heute gehandhabt wenn ich innerhalb einer Steuerung / Schaltschrank mehrere 24V Netzteile benötige wegen der Gesamtleistung, die einzelnen Bereiche aber nicht sauber trennen kann.



Zitat:

Dabei sollen einzelne Bereiche durchaus getrennt bleiben.

Zitatende

???   was nun saber trennen können oder nicht ???

Du hast da alle ein wenig auf eine falsche Fährte geführt.

Mehr als ein Netzteil für verschiedene Bereiche ist absolut üblich, parallelschalten - noch nie gesehen - hoffe ich auch nie zu sehen.


peter(R)


----------



## winnman (29 Dezember 2010)

mehrere Netzteile für verschiedene Funktionen, alles Klar.

Die - der Netzteile verbinden (ausreichend Querschnitt) und 1mal mit dem Potentialausgleich.
Die + entsprechend sichern, auf die max. Kurzschlussströme der Netzteile achten.

Alternative: ein ausreichend dimensioniertes Netzteil (das können bei grossen Anlagen auch mehrere, parallelbetriebene sein (zb Sitop) auf die entsprechende Einstellung für Parallelbetrieb achten.
Die einzelnen Verbrauchergruppen entsprechend sichern (auch hier wider auf die richtige Kennliene der Leitungsschutzschalter achten).


----------



## Toki0604 (29 Dezember 2010)

@Peter,
Sorry, sollte so nicht überkommen.

Also wir hatten damals Schaltschränke mit bis zu 6 Netzteilen von Siemens die nebeneinander montiert waren, für eine große Steuerung. Ich konnte mich nur nicht mehr ordentlich an die Verdrahtung erinnern.
Jetzt ist in einem anderen Thread der Fall 2 Netzteile eingetreten. Die waren untereinander nicht verbunden, aber auch nicht sauber getrennt und es hat zu Problemen geführt.
Daher die Frage: Wie wird es richtig gemacht?

Ich selbst würde grundsätzlich anstreben sauber zu trennen. 
In dem anderen Thread war es wohl ein Testaufbau in der Werkstatt, wo sauber trennen wohl zu spät ist. Daher hier die Frage wie damit umgehen?
Ich habe diese beiden Fälle einfach versucht prinzipiell darzustellen damit es nicht unnötig kompliziert wird :sm14: falsch gedacht....

Gruß
Toki


----------



## PID (29 Dezember 2010)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> @Peter,
> Sorry, sollte so nicht überkommen.
> ...
> Die waren untereinander nicht verbunden, aber auch nicht sauber getrennt und es hat zu Problemen geführt.
> ...



Jetzt willst du uns schon wieder verwirren 

Eine saubere Trennung also auch keine Verbindung mit 0V ist aufwändig !
Dann müßte man bei den Netzteilen eine Isolationsüberwachung machen, da ich würde mal sagen üblicherweise die Netzteile mit dem 0V geerdet werden sind diese ja über diese Verbindung schon verbunden.
Ohne diese geht eigentlich nur wenn man es gezielt machen will/oder muß oder wenns ein Laboraufbau ist (sieh anderer Tread mit 313C)


----------



## winnman (29 Dezember 2010)

wenn - nicht geerdet, dann ist nicht nur Isolationsüberwachung sondern auch Überspannungsschutz notwendig.

Was willst / sollst du eigentlich machen?


----------



## Toki0604 (29 Dezember 2010)

@PID 

"Heul " ,genau darum gehts. Dachte auf die Frage gäbe es die einfache Antwort JA/NEIN/Brücke ... fertig.
Jetzt habe ich mich / euch da in etwas verwickelt was ich garnicht wollte.
Aber ich denke du hast verstanden wo das Problem liegt.

Gruß
Toki


----------



## Toki0604 (29 Dezember 2010)

@winman,

es geht um den Laboraufbau eines anderen Forumusers der 2 Netzteile genutzt hat, + vom einen und 0V vom anderen Netzteil. Hat nicht funktioniert. Dabei hat sich mir die Frage gestellt wie man mit dem Problem umgehen könnte.
Edit: Thread Simatic / CPU 313C , hattest du auch mitgepostet

Gruß
Toki

Ps.: Konnte nicht ahnen was daraus wird ....


----------



## winnman (29 Dezember 2010)

ja, nicht traurig sein, ist aber nicht so einfach wie es vielleicht ausschaut.

bei Laboraufbauten genau so wie in der Wirklichkeit.

Man möchte gar nicht glauben, auf was man in der Realität so alles stösst:
Netzteile ohne Erdung, durch Fehler in Sensor war 230V AC an +
Faslch dimensionierte Sicherungen / Leitungsschutzschalter sind an der Tagesordnung, Masseschluss in einer Sensorleitung das Netzteil abgefackelt, bei mehreren anderen Anlagen Netzteil in Kurzschlussbegrenzung, ganze Anlagen stehen, . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## PID (29 Dezember 2010)

winnman schrieb:


> j
> Faslch dimensionierte Sicherungen / Leitungsschutzschalter sind an der Tagesordnung, Masseschluss in einer Sensorleitung das Netzteil abgefackelt, bei mehreren anderen Anlagen Netzteil in Kurzschlussbegrenzung, ganze Anlagen stehen, . . . . . . . . . .



Man oh man,

ist aber gefährlich im ÖSI-Land...
wat et nit all jibt


----------



## winnman (29 Dezember 2010)

bist du sicher dass das in DE aners ist?


----------



## Toki0604 (29 Dezember 2010)

Ok, werde ich so schnell net vergessen  (und berücksichtigen)
Danke jedenfalls noch einmal an alle Beteiligten für Mühe (und Geduld)
Gruß
Toki


----------

